# How To Get A Girl That Doesn't Like You Back



## Alex (17/12/15)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## johan (17/12/15)

Alex said:


>




Totally agree with his advice, hope all the young unmarried studs will watch and take his solid advice.


----------



## Viper_SA (17/12/15)

Or, just buy a dog,at least they are loyal

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

